# Quemar CD



## josuefunes (Nov 13, 2005)

Me Prodrian ayudar:

yo tengo una quemadora AOPEN que solo me quema DVD, y cuando voy a quemar CD me sale un error, solo quema un 3% y ahí para

un tiempo estuve quemando los CD bien pero a una velocidad de 32% porque si le ponía mas se quedaba en 50, 80% ETC ahora ni eso.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

Ya probaste reinstalando los drivers, por que la verdad es extraño si fuera al reves que quemara CD y no DVD te diria que podria ser un problema en el mecanismo del pickup laser.

Prueba con los drivers y nos cuentas.

Saludos,
Fernando.


----------



## josuefunes (Nov 14, 2005)

Ayer reinstale los driver. Lo q que voy a hacer es formatear toda la computadora me a estado dando problemas el sistema también, porque tengo muchos virus espias, y no he podido conseguir un anti spyware que me proteja constante y que sea gratis,

Y eso que tengo norton internet segurity


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 14, 2005)

Para mi el norton siempre a sido un software generador de problemas de todo tipo. En alguna oportunidad utilizando el norton disk doctor del Norton Utilities, este borro las particiones de mi disco duro perdiendo todo lo que tenia en la partición primaria, que fue la única que no puede reparar.

En todo caso yo te recomiendo que uses este paquete:

Anty-spyware
Adware:
www.lavasoftusa.com/software/adaware/

Anti-virus
AVG free
free.grisoft.com/ 

Firewall
Sygate:
www.sygate.com/

Es lo que uso y me ha funcionado de maravilla.

Saludos.


----------



## josuefunes (Nov 14, 2005)

Anty-spyware Adware

Este Programa lo tengo instalado.............Pero no es gratis y no me protege constante.................... la Opcion de Proteccion la tiene desabilitada solo comprando el software      

Uno bueno que me recomendaron es Sin Espia 6.0  Pero ocupo el crack......

Voy a instalar Microsoft AntiSpyware se mira bueno.......


A Voy a probar el antivirus que me recomendastes............Gracias..


----------



## josuefunes (Mar 25, 2006)

no se cual es el problema en quemar he formateado y reistalado los driver y nada solo aveces me quema los cd a 8x y he notado que cuando desarmo la computadora y vuelvo a armarla me quema bien pero a 24X especialmente cuando ajusto la faja de datos.....

AH Los DVD me quema bien...........


----------

